# Sunday Special - Queens of the Screen



## luckytrim (Sep 1, 2019)

Sunday Special- Queens of the Screen
Can you name the "Queen of the Screen" if I list three of her  movies ??


1. Moonstruck, Silkwood, Mermaids
2. Places in the Heart, Norma Rae, Steel  Magnolias
3. The war of the Roses, Romancing the Stone, Peggy Sue Got  Married
4. Cabaret, The Sterile cuckoo, New York New York
5. The fabulous Baker Boys, Wolf, The Age of  Innocence
6. Coal Miner's Daughter, The river, Crimes of the  Heart
7. The Big Sleep, Key Largo, To Have and Have Not
8. Fancy Pants, Mame, The long, Long Trailer
9. The Graduate, The Miracle Worker, The Pumpkin  Eater
10. On golden Pond, The Lion in Winter, Bringing Up  Baby
11. The Song of Bernadette, Portrait of Jennie, Madame  Bovary
12. Rear Window, To Catch a Thief, High Society
13. The Egg and I, It Happened One Night, Since You Went  Away
14. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, Mildred Pierce, Grand  Hotel
15. Come to the Stable, The Farmer's Daughter, Man's  Castle
16. You Can't Take It With You, Mr. Deeds Goes to Town,  Shane
17. Father of the Bride, Annie Hall, Reds
18. Private Benjamin, Death Becomes Her, The Sugarland  Express
19. All About Eve, Dark Victory, The Little Foxes
20. Calamity Jane, Pillow Talk, Send Me No  Flowers
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cher
2. Sally field
3. Kathleen Turner
4. Liza Minnelli
5. Michelle Pfeiffer
6. Sissy Spacek
7. Lauren Bacall
8. Lucielle Ball
9. Anne Bancroft
10. Katharine Hepburn
11. Jennifer Jones
12. Grace Kelly
13. Claudette Colbert
14. Joan Crawford
15. Loretta Young
16. Jean Arthur
17. Diane Keaton
18. Goldie Hawn
19. Bette Davis
20. Doris Day


----------

